# Don't tick off your wife



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2014)

*





*
*One evening a husband, thinking he was being funny, said to his wife, "Perhaps we should start washing your clothes in Slim Fast. Maybe it would take a few inches off your butt!"*
*  
 
His wife was not amused, and decided that she simply couldn't let such a comment go unrewarded.
The next morning the husband took a pair of underwear out of his drawer. "What the heck is this?" he said to himself as a little dust cloud appeared when he shook them out.
 
 
"April," he hollered into the bathroom, "Why did you put talcum powder in my underwear?"
 
 
She replied with a snicker. "It's not talcum powder; it's Miracle Grow !"*










*You guys just never learn, do not tick off the woman.*


----------



## bear55 (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG.... funny


----------

